# PubMed- Recommendations for Probiotic Use-2011 Update.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Recommendations for Probiotic Use-2011 Update.*

J Clin Gastroenterol. 2011 Nov;45 Yale University Workshop Report Advances in Clinical Use of Probiotics - 2011 Update "The Microbiota in Health and Disease":S168-S171

Authors: Floch MH, Walker WA, Madsen K, Sanders ME, Macfarlane GT, Flint HJ, Dieleman LA, Ringel Y, Guandalini S, Kelly CP, Brandt LJ

Abstract
This study describes the consensus opinion of the participants of the third Yale Workshop on probiotic use. There were 10 experts participating. The recommendations update those of the first 2 meetings that were published in 2005 and 2008. The workshop presentations and papers in this supplement relate to the involvement of normal microbiota involved in intestinal microecology, how the microbes interact with the intestine to affect our immunologic responses, the stability and natural history of probiotic organisms, and the role of the intestinal microbatome with regard to affecting cardiac risk factors and obesity. Recommendations for the use of probiotics in necrotizing enterocolitis, childhood diarrhea, inflammatory bowel disease, irritable bowel syndrome, and Clostridium difficile diarrhea are reviewed. As in previous publications, the recommendations are given as A, B, or C ratings. The recent positive experiences with bacteriotherapy (fecal microbiome transplant) are also discussed in detail and a positive recommendation is made for use in severe resistant C. difficile diarrhea.

PMID: 21992958 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

